# Report: Nuggets gauging trade value of Kenneth Faried



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The Nuggets are a team in transition. After parting ways with their head coach and general manager in the offseason, they also watched Andre Iguodala leave to sign with the Warriors in free agency.
> 
> (OK, technically it was a sign-and-trade, but that was purely mechanical.)
> 
> ...


http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports....uggets-gauging-trade-value-of-kenneth-faried/


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

He's a very limited player whose value outweighs his production right now. No surprise he's being shopped.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Perfect time to trade him. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It depends upon what you can get for him. Faried's value is pretty significant IMO. He does not demand shots and you never have to worry about him playing hard. He has some room to develop. 

Of course the problem will be that people might offer him a huge contract based on his rebounding numbers. I wouldn't be so afraid of paying him that I'd take just any deal to get rid of him.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

As echoed above, this is a very smart move. At present, he's a more athletic, rich man's Reggie Evans, which is really good for a championship team. But, he suffers from Tyler Hansbroughism, which means that if he's not going 125% due to fatigue or injury, he's pretty much worthless out there.

This is the perfect time, but you know that Denver won't trade him unless it's for top dollar of his already high value. Just speculation, but if Denver can net someone like Al Horford, Al Jefferson, Greg Monroe, LaMarcus Aldridge, or DeMarcus Cousins, it'd be very difficult to pass on that. Otherwise, it's probably best to overpay Faried because he can be a good starter on a championship team if he refines his game a bit more.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

No one's giving Denver a properly sized star big for Faried. Great hustle guy. Love him. But he's a roleplayer. Far more valuable to the Miamis and Brooklyns of the NBA than anyone else.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Gay for Faried + 1st would work both ways. 

Raptors can then move Amir to the bench.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This may have been what Bizzy was talking about in regards to a potential Faried trade.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

Basel said:


> This may have been what Bizzy was talking about in regards to a potential Faried trade.


Yes


----------

